# GTR WRAP**** help!



## Janet (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm looking at having my gtr wrapped guys and wanted to know if there's anybody that is very highly recommended???? I'm after a top job of course and need the best!!!!!


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Do not use Bristol Blue Customs

Bobby


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

PW Pro on here, who can't come highly recomended enough (do a search to see some of his work)


----------



## Janet (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheers!!!
Don't want to end up going to cowboys, need somebody who's got a very good reputation and not **** my car up....


----------



## Janet (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks guys... Where are they based ?


----------



## Janet (Mar 10, 2014)

Any others??? Would love somewhere close to home(Liverpool)


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

As above pwpro it's worth the journey to get it done right


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

PW Pro.

Use someone that does it themselves (as above reccomendation) and doesn't farm it out to a cheaper firm and cream off a profit because you drive a GT-R.



Janet said:


> Any others??? Would love somewhere close to home(Liverpool)


I drove from Essex to PW Pro having had the car damaged by another well regarded company more locally.
Worth the trip in my opinion.


----------



## Janet (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll give them a bell today.... Thanks guys  
It's defo worth travelling for the right job.... Must be the best to mess with my pride and joy!!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Janet said:


> I'll give them a bell today.... Thanks guys
> It's defo worth travelling for the right job.... Must be the best to mess with my pride and joy!!!!


To give you an idea of what fans of other wrappers are like, they rely on posting PMs like this making suggestions never proven on here rather than be open.

I just got this one this morning after reccomending PW Pro who did a great job on my car, over one Danny prefers.



dannyrydzek said:


> I know the whole story about your car
> 
> But wanted to let you know that before your next comment on going to PW to get it done right bla.bla.bla you should be aware that he to has damaged cars whilst wrapping them and made a right pigs ear of a lot of GTR's pictures are available if you know where to look.
> 
> ...


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

my car will be going to pwpro, excellent job and worth the travel and slightly more money in my humble opinion.theres lots of cowboys out there.


simon


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

CT17 were you neglected as a child? And this is why myself and others on here just see you as having to be the centre of attention all the time.

Pretty sad to be honest.

Danny.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Let's keep it clean folks, I'm watching.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've not heard of one PW car being damaged????


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

dannyrydzek said:


> CT17 were you neglected as a child? And this is why myself and others on here just see you as having to be the centre of attention all the time.
> 
> Pretty sad to be honest.
> 
> Danny.


Robbie ruined Richard's car, then blamed a sub-contractor so Richard is rightly going through the small claims fast track to recover his monies.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Janet, I'm local to you and I don't know anyone in Liverpool.
PWPro are THE people to do the wraps. You only have to look at their threads and happy customers.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

dannyrydzek said:


> CT17 were you neglected as a child? And this is why myself and others on here just see you as having to be the centre of attention all the time.
> 
> Pretty sad to be honest.
> 
> Danny.


Sent me snotty PMs that you don't have the balls to put on the forum and it's what'll happen.
I don't get involved in private tit for tat stuff.

Have a nice day Danny.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

It has nothing to do with my balls trust me.

Danny.

Have a great day.


----------



## Janet (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks everybody! 
I never meant to cause any trouble lol. 
Be gentle with me, I'm a newbie


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

goRt said:


> Robbie ruined Richard's car, then blamed a sub-contractor so Richard is rightly going through the small claims fast track to recover his monies.


There is a lot of stuff going around at the moment which is being kept off the forum.
Valet Magic have a car that was *alledgedly* damaged my PW Pro just as PW Pro had a car that was *alledgedlly* damaged by VM.

I only give a reccomendation based on my personal experience but it's clear that both companies have thier die hard fans.

All I know is I'm not doing the wrap thing again.

It's not worth the hassle. :chuckle:

I'm actually trying to stay out of it, which is the reason I didn't name VM in my post earlier when asked for a reccomendation.

And I'm not chasing Robbie through small claims court because clearly he needs the money more than I do, otherwise he would have coughed up and felt bad about what happened.

In short, I just can't be arsed. 
But I still get people trying to get me involved.


----------



## Janet (Mar 10, 2014)

Think I may leave it now.....


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

There are plenty of place to wrap Janet - pick a colour which hasn't been done yet maybe


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MattGTR750 said:


> Is Rizwan on the forum? Would be good to hear his side of the story


Just do a member search.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

I too am walking from this thread I think as its only Monday and have lots to do....

Danny


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MattGTR750 said:


> There are plenty of place to wrap Janet - pick a colour which hasn't been done yet maybe


Edited too late dude, I'd already quoted you. So what story might he want to give?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm contemplating getting mine wrapped. Been in touch with a few people. For me it was a choice of 2 companies, I have nothing for or against either of them and I will be going to the person my detailer recommends. There are companies up here in Scotland I could use, but quite frankly I wouldn't let them snowfoam my car.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Never heard of anyone having a bad job done by PW Pro?


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> I'm contemplating getting mine wrapped. Been in touch with a few people. For me it was a choice of 2 companies, I have nothing for or against either of them and I will be going to the person my detailer recommends. There are companies up here in Scotland I could use, but quite frankly I wouldn't let them snowfoam my car.


Don't you get enough snow in Scotland without having to pay for it :chuckle:

Danny


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

You guys down south are dillusional. Weather like this all year round in Scotland


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Apparently we also live upside down... WTF iPhone


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow what foundation do you use for your houses up there.....lol

Danny


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

That my friend is a Scottish secret.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I've not personally used pwpro but I've seen there work and spoken to Paul and he seems like top man for the job


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Janet said:


> Must be the best to mess with my pride and joy!!!!


Err, your taking about the car right? :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Satan


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

I'm not sure where these accusations about Paul are coming from but from my personal experience (had my car wrapped twice and various other bits done), Paul has been great! I would not take my car or reccomend anyone else to my friends/family... I have been very pleased with Paul and his team. Check out my build thread (SRD1000R) and you can see the car in blue and grey when PwPro did their work on my pride and joy. 

H


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Pwpro are great mate. Seen quite a few of Paul's master pieces and they are just excellent :smokin:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The key thing for me is that if somehow Paul mucked up and something bad happened, you know he is a gentleman and ethical businessman and would do what was necessary to make sure his customer was happy, by repairing and/or refunding to the customer's satisfaction.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> The key thing for me is that if somehow Paul mucked up and something bad happened, you know he is a gentleman and ethical businessman and would do what was necessary to make sure his customer was happy, by repairing and/or refunding to the customer's satisfaction.


assuming he's given the chance....


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> assuming he's given the chance....


And there it is.....The game changer in one hit :bowdown1:

I wonder how others would be if they were given the chance.....

Danny.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

hey Janet we are of course more than happy to help with your GTR wrap if you should want us to 

theres a small amount of crazy talk on this thread which Rizwan will be along to clear up as its his car it refers to 

i have no intention of dragging up the past as we all know what happened and please bare in mind we didn't ask people to come to us with there issues they approached us and we did our very best to support them

we have many many many GTR customers all of which are very happy with our service because we do care and go the extra mile at all times hence you will not hear a bad word said about us other than from our competitors or their supporters 

non of which have used us so have no grounding for their comments


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

pwpro said:


> hey Janet we are of course more than happy to help with your GTR wrap if you should want us to
> 
> theres a small amount of crazy talk on this thread which Rizwan will be along to clear up as its his car it refers to
> 
> ...


More like you came on here stabbed the competition in the back, tried to ruin there business and now panicking that people will see your not as good as you claim :thumbsup:

Just my opinion.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

1 thing to remember is Robbie may not post on the forum anymore but he still has a lot of friends/customers on here to back him.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

2010GTR said:


> 1 thing to remember is Robbie may not post on the forum anymore but he still has a lot of friends/customers on here to back him.


As I said above, both companies have die hard fans with a loyal viewpoint. :thumbsup:


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

2010GTR said:


> More like you came on here stabbed the competition in the back, tried to ruin there business and now panicking that people will see your not as good as you claim :thumbsup:
> 
> Just my opinion.


No messing, straight to the point. I like it :thumbsup:

Danny


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Janet said:


> I'm looking at having my gtr wrapped guys and wanted to know if there's anybody that is very highly recommended???? I'm after a top job of course and need the best!!!!!


This guy is close to you Signs Warrington | Sign Company Warrington, Cheshire

Joe is a perfectionist, i have used him before, hes only in Warrington,so could be a good excuse for a drive out


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

2010GTR said:


> More like you came on here stabbed the competition in the back, tried to ruin there business and now panicking that people will see your not as good as you claim :thumbsup:
> 
> Just my opinion.


think Robbie did a decent job himself of ruining his own business from what I read of the original fall out between himself and CT17

just my opinion


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

andyg said:


> think Robbie did a decent job himself of ruining his own business from what I read of the original fall out between himself and CT17
> 
> just my opinion


Don't believe everything you read :thumbsup:

Ever heard that saying? 

Danny


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

dannyrydzek said:


> Don't believe everything you read :thumbsup:
> 
> Ever heard that saying?
> 
> Danny


yep 
but just my opinion based on what I have read


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Dangerous game for vendors to get involved in these things ... because sooner or later they will have an unhappy customer, whether warranted or not.

As PW Pro said in a post I recall from earlier this year, wrapping is not a science.

I saw a couple of wraps at a meet earlier in the year and didn't think any of them were perfect.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

opcorn: had to get some more popcorn :chuckle:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

dannyrydzek said:


> Don't believe everything you read :thumbsup:
> 
> Ever heard that saying?
> 
> Danny


Believe half of what you hear and none of what you read :thumbsup: thats the saying I go by


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Blah,Blah,Blah...

Janet, here is my personal view and completely unbiased. 

I have never used PW PRO as they do have a good name (at the moment) and they came highly recommended to me on this forum as did Robbie at Valet Magic (at the time). It only takes a couple of bad stories for whatever reason to totally bin someones buisness and that i have a problem with. I had my MY2013 clear wrapped by Robbie and i watched every part of the process and it was a faultless from driving in to driving out. 
I agree with some people on here about what may or may not have happened and i empathise with them i truly do but there are always two sides to every story. (don't be sucked in by the haters)
If you pull up outside VM its very clear to see what people trust him with and i am sure thats not naivety on their part.

You have nothing to lose using Robbie and i guarantee you will be happy with the results as i am/was/still are.

Mike.


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> opcorn: had to get some more popcorn :chuckle:


Have enough to share?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Kevtga said:


> Have enough to share?


opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:

just back from the shops here you go :thumbsup:


----------



## safcjo (Jul 22, 2006)

ive had a pw pro wrapped car and a one wrapped by someone else
there was a huge a difference.both had been done for a similar amount of time.the other one was peeling in several places and creasing on pressure points.
the pw one is virtually perfect after several years
I didn't pay for either and have no loyalty to anyone.
I was getting the rear spoiler done as I wanted a different colour,local wrappers said it was impossible.
if I was to spend go anywhere it would be pw.
however you might not get in this year


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> just back from the shops here you go :thumbsup:


Got any toffee popcorn with that lot it's me fav :0


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

andyg said:


> Got any toffee popcorn with that lot it's me fav :0


The 4th one is toffee


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> The 4th one is toffee


LUSH :clap:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

dannyrydzek said:


> Don't believe everything you read :thumbsup:
> 
> Ever heard that saying?
> 
> Danny


Does that include your posts?  :chuckle:


Nice to see people have time for popcorn, I've just been out enjoying the R35 for an hour as the weather is nice.

Wasn't going to bother posting again, but I see people are still banging the drum.
I'm off to find something better to do.

If Robbie is cool now and subbing to a better wrapper, why don't you suggest he gets back on the forum?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

You don't like popcorn?


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> just back from the shops here you go :thumbsup:


Top man thanks


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

It seems some of the previous posts may have been referring to my car so I will try to keep this as short as possible. I have no personal issue with any wrapper/detailer and am posting purely because someone has posted pictures of my car without my permission claiming that a bad job was done etc. It's a free country so i cant stop them but i did not expect pictures taken whilst i was having a y-pipe fitted at Valet to be used without my permission and have politely requested Robbie yesterday to remove from wherever they have been posted to which he has agreed. Please note i have been on good terms with Robbie and cannot say anything negative about his work as ive not had a bad experience) . 

When i originally searched for someone to wrap my car the most obvious choice for me was Valet as it was the closest and had a good rep. The reason i chose not to use them was because i never got a response to numerous calls i made (and have spoken to Robbie about this personally after the event to express my frustration to this which he acknowleges and i think has corrected). I decided to use Paul at PW as i felt he had the most personal experience in wrapping GTRs in the UK. I have to say that to this day im not dissapointed and still happy with my decision. Im not saying there have not been niggles and minor bits to correct which partly due to a lack of time ive not had a chance to visit Paul to put right. To his credit he even gave a choice of a london wrapper to potentially visit to save me a trip up (and for which he would compensate). He has always be extremely responsive, polite, professional and generally a pleasant guy. Im planning to visit him in the near future to correct the minor issues(which i should say you have to look for) or when im ready to have the wrap removed he would full detail my car as a goodwill gesture. He has offered me every possible avenue to satisfy me as a customer and left the choice to me and i cannot ask for more then that as i feel it's exceptional customer service. So if anyone thinks that they can use me as a dissatisfied PW customer please think again because this certainly is not the case. I would use them again and recommend them to my friends. So Janet if i was you i would def use them unless you can find someone better closer to you (which i think will be tough)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

So any chance of an end to the "wrap wars" and we can all just get on with enjoying our GT-Rs then? 

Well, until a "tuner war" breaks out again anyway. :runaway:


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Niggles and minor bits to fix?

If this is coming out Rizzy be truefull mate I've seen the pics and you need a full on rewrap.

Danny


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

I think to end this all once and for all we need magic here.....

Danny


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

CT17 said:


> So any chance of an end to the "wrap wars" and we can all just get on with enjoying our GT-Rs then?
> 
> Well, until a "tuner war" breaks out again anyway. :runaway:


Don't forget the what tyre wars ;-)


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

RizzyGTR said:


> It seems some of the previous posts may have been referring to my car so I will try to keep this as short as possible. I have no personal issue with any wrapper/detailer and am posting purely because someone has posted pictures of my car without my permission claiming that a bad job was done etc. It's a free country so i cant stop them but i did not expect pictures taken whilst i was having a y-pipe fitted at Valet to be used without my permission and have politely requested Robbie yesterday to remove from wherever they have been posted to which he has agreed. Please note i have been on good terms with Robbie and cannot say anything negative about his work as ive not had a bad experience) .
> 
> When i originally searched for someone to wrap my car the most obvious choice for me was Valet as it was the closest and had a good rep. The reason i chose not to use them was because i never got a response to numerous calls i made (and have spoken to Robbie about this personally after the event to express my frustration to this which he acknowleges and i think has corrected). I decided to use Paul at PW as i felt he had the most personal experience in wrapping GTRs in the UK. I have to say that to this day im not dissapointed and still happy with my decision. Im not saying there have not been niggles and minor bits to correct which partly due to a lack of time ive not had a chance to visit Paul to put right. To his credit he even gave a choice of a london wrapper to potentially visit to save me a trip up (and for which he would compensate). He has always be extremely responsive, polite, professional and generally a pleasant guy. Im planning to visit him in the near future to correct the minor issues(which i should say you have to look for) or when im ready to have the wrap removed he would full detail my car as a goodwill gesture. He has offered me every possible avenue to satisfy me as a customer and left the choice to me and i cannot ask for more then that as i feel it's exceptional customer service. So if anyone thinks that they can use me as a dissatisfied PW customer please think again because this certainly is not the case. I would use them again and recommend them to my friends. So Janet if i was you i would def use them unless you can find someone better closer to you (which i think will be tough)



Straight From the horses mouth :0


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

dannyrydzek said:


> Niggles and minor bits to fix?
> 
> If this is coming out Rizzy be truefull mate I've seen the pics and you need a full on rewrap.
> 
> Danny



If we're being truthful i dont think it needs a full rewrap, a few corners need correcting and worst case scenario 1 panel i would say. We all know wrapping is a very difficult art and i would say impossible to perfect as over time there will always be minor issues and this is something anyone who is wrapping their car should take account off. To finish off i feel that everyone should be given a second chance (with exception of dirty kiddie perves, murderers and rapists for which i think there should be more serious consequences :chairshot) and think some of the treatment given in the past was unwarranted. At the same time i dont think its appropriate to have a go at PW for something which is not a major issue and which has been resolved amicably. 

To your comment below, i think Valet should be given an opportunity to detail here again but i think this time Robbie would want to wrap the cars himself to avoid any potential contractor issues which i think he could excel in if his detailing reviews are anything to go by.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok cool just make sure your door shuts are not patched together, front bumper is bolted on properly and that big slice mark under your filler cap that no one knew about when you collected gets sorted mate

Danny


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

So Janet what colour were you thinking. :runaway::thumbsup:

Danny


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Uhh I don't think poor Janet will be bothering Mwahahahahaha


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

DWC said:


> Uhh I don't think poor Janet will be bothering Mwahahahahaha


What gave you that impression 

Danny


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

dannyrydzek said:


> What gave you that impression
> 
> Danny


About 5 pages of this thread ;-)


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Kevtga said:


> About 5 pages of this thread ;-)


1 lady owner GTR in the for sale section tomorrow :chuckle:


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

dannyrydzek said:


> 1 lady owner GTR in the for sale section tomorrow :chuckle:


Pmsl that's the plan is it no lady GTR 35 owners you my son are smart


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Kevtga said:


> Pmsl that's the plan is it no lady GTR 35 owners you my son are smart


:thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Its not put me off getting my wrap. Like I said choice was between 2 companies, nothing for or against either, but based on recommendations from the people who professionally look after my paintwork I will be travelling to London to get it done. 

But don't worry I will give you guys a full write up and my detailer will be detailing the car with me in his studio (in other words I will be floating about while he works his magic) and going over every inch of the car to make sure its perfect. So either way you guys will find out absolutely everything about the wrap and most importantly if anything is wrong with it. Will probably not keep the wrap for that long either so you will also get a write up once removed. Oh and believe me I'm mega anal about my paintwork as the people who know me will tell you (I get slagged for it quite a bit lol)


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> Its not put me off getting my wrap. Like I said choice was between 2 companies, nothing for or against either, but based on recommendations from the people who professionally look after my paintwork I will be travelling to London to get it done.
> 
> But don't worry I will give you guys a full write up and my detailer will be detailing the car with me in his studio (in other words I will be floating about while he works his magic) and going over every inch of the car to make sure its perfect. So either way you guys will find out absolutely everything about the wrap and most importantly if anything is wrong with it. Will probably not keep the wrap for that long either so you will also get a write up once removed. Oh and believe me I'm mega anal about my paintwork as the people who know me will tell you (I get slagged for it quite a bit lol)


Sounds good fella  will look forward to seeing the finish pics :thumbsup:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Kevtga said:


> Sounds good fella  will look forward to seeing the finish pics :thumbsup:


Not decided on a time for it yet. Either going to be this summer or next depending on how some of my other plans go , but it will be unique and I will have lots of pics


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

dannyrydzek said:


> Niggles and minor bits to fix?
> 
> If this is coming out Rizzy be truefull mate I've seen the pics and you need a full on rewrap.
> 
> Danny


Your agenda is so transparent. The guy says he is satisfied with the situation and you're telling him he shouldn't be. Magic didn't have to leave the forum. He chose to leave. If he'd managed the situation better he could have limited the damage. 

Shame really


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Your agenda is so transparent. The guy says he is satisfied with the situation and you're telling him he shouldn't be. Magic didn't have to leave the forum. He chose to leave. If he'd managed the situation better he could have limited the damage.
> 
> Shame really


It is a shame I agree he is the best bar none and I will never have anyone else care for my cars, but Rizzy and myself have been in contact about other things GTR related and I know his situation. I have no agenda I assure you of this. 


Danny

Edit: As you said earlier maybe if half a chance was given he would still be on here now???


----------



## R5CHG (Sep 21, 2013)

Janet you should get PWpro to do the front end and valet magic to do the back end, that way you keep everybody happy!!!


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive had no dealings with either but from the posts on here there seems to be some very different approaches:
VM - car damaged ( and multiple similar complaints), blamed someone else and walked away from problem with no recompense to those effected = crap customer care and very dissatisfied customer
PW - first time any problem has been noted that Ive seen in here, problem with wrap only, multiple options to fix offered at customers choice = good customer care and happy customer
Seems to be a world of difference to me. 
Everyone in business has a problem job at some point ( and Im sure most will do a good job at some point also) but its how you deal with the problems that makes the difference between creating high customer loyalty or killing your reputation.
I know where I would be putting my money if I was in the market for a wrap..........


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

dannyrydzek said:


> Ok cool just make sure your door shuts are not patched together, front bumper is bolted on properly and that big slice mark under your filler cap that no one knew about when you collected gets sorted mate
> 
> Danny


Surely if this was true he would have more to say about it?


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm saying no more on the topic.......for now, I have this mornings work to do lol

Bloody forums lucky I'm the boss.

Who knows what tomorrow brings maybe we will see a special guest join back up who knows. 

I'm off to watch eastenders no I mean do some work  

Danny


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> Believe half of what you hear and none of what you read :thumbsup: thats the saying I go by


My old grandad always used to say "believe half of what you see and none of what you hear" and he was probably right I reckon.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

as you can imagine I've been keeping an eye on this thread and honestly feel very little input from myself is needed bar a couple of points 

firstly i would like people to know that the resolution regarding the remedial work was agreed between myself and Rizwan during the second week of January so a long long time before this thread came about 

(i don't want people thinking it was a product of this thread)

secondly a note on one of the of areas mentioned 

the mark on the rear quarter was noted during final inspection as Rizwan turned up to collect his car - a fine line in the rear quarter near the fuel filler that we couldn't explain or offer reason for - maybe a manufacturing issue or from when the rolls are cut to length 

two options where discussed at the time 

we offered to change the panel right there and then 

or to wait and see if it worsened 

Rizzy chose to wait and see if it worsened (at that time it was barely visible and only apparent from a certain angle and if the light caught it) 

our response to that was to cut 2m of vinyl from the roll used and package it up and send it away with Rizzy so if it did worsen there would be no delay in replacement or chance of a batch to batch colour mismatch



im not going to go down the route of mud slinging in reply as i feel its pointless 



one thing i will thank Danny for is bringing to everyones attention just how good our customer service is 



Paul


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Love the irony of how good this is making PW look. Mud slinging fail.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Paul, got to commend you for the way you handle a problem. Also good to see correct use of English.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Paul, got to commend you for the way you handle a problem. Also good to see correct use of English.


This. 

Keep up the good work, Paul.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Great customer service Paul!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I had a problem with my wrap, it didn't take properly on the side skirts and due to getting hammered by stones it peeled away and looked ugly, I phoned Paul last Monday and on the Wednesday he had it in his garage and spent half a day fixing it for me ready for Silverstone at the weekend.

There will always be the occasional problem with any product, its how its dealt with that matters and I couldn't of asked for better customer service.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

A wrap will NEVER be a paint job!!!

I had my car wrapped by Paul (PWPro) in January 2013! I did not know of PW prior to me purchasing a GTR in December 2012 - nor any other wrapper for that matter.

I joined the forum after buying my car, and soon started a thread about wraps as this was always my intention. Robbie - Valet Magic and Paul - PWPro came both highly recommended. I browsed both their websites and many other threads and it was obvious that they both had their fan clubs. Robbie is only about 15 miles away from me - so Valet Magic was my first choice! 

I then receive around 3 PM's from other forum members 'warning' me that they have legal pursuits in action against VM due to damage to cars whilst wrapping!!!! I am not going to mention any names - but just to make it clear - CT17 WAS NOT ONE OF THEM! I don't even think his issue was in the limelight then???

You can imagine as a newbee, any warning would put you right off a company. 

Paul was also quiet quick to jump onto my thread and offer his help and advice early which also helped me make my decision. 

I have had my wrap for over a year now and have been back to Paul to get small issues rectified ONCE! All it took was a quick phonecall and as busy as he was - he made time and asked me to come down with me car whenever I could. All issues were very minor, and all were dealt with perfectly. I was even given PW's Mini Van as courtesy whilst they cracked on  I have no regrets what so ever - and based upon my experience with PW, I am happy to recommend them to all.

I have seen many wrapped cars, and having a wrapped GTR myself - I know of all the problem area's. So I am always comparing wraps and I have seen some real shabby jobs out there. 

I have also seen a couple of GTR's wrapped by VM close up. I must say - I was impressed! If anyone is to be picky, I'm sure they would find many niggly faults in any wrapped car - but overall, their wrapped car also looked decent. I have never seen a 'bad VM wrapped' car in the flesh - but there have been a few images floating around of what can be called poor quality finishes. I strongly believe that this is probably down to a sub-contractor who has cost VM their reputation. 
What I will say is that I would NEVER have a problem using Valet Magic for their Detailing Services! I have seen a few cars that have been detailed by Robbie and the results were 'WOW!'


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

PW Pro impresses yet again.
I'm not sure if Valet Magic would have appreciated Danny 'helping'...


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

Hazza said:


> Love the irony of how good this is making PW look. Mud slinging fail.


+1. :0


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Just had mine done.... what do you think???


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Donbona said:


> Just had mine done.... what do you think???


Dude, you're a ****ing idiot.




























Get that bottle off the roof, you'll scratch it!!!!


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

G2GUV said:


> I have never seen a 'bad VM wrapped' car in the flesh


To be fair, I think most issues were with the knife marks in the paintwork underneath the wrap rather than the wraps themselves.

I had the front of my car clear wrapped by "robbie" and am very happy with the wrap itself. I really can't see it at all (I do hope it's actually there - emperor's new clothes and all).

My biggest concern is the knife marks that I "could" see in the paintwork underneath where the edges of the wrap might have been cut on the car. I'm hopeful that since it's a thicker clear wrap, if it was cut on the car the score marks wouldn't have gone all the way through.

If I am affected, it would only be the panel between the door and the front wheel arch.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would have thought that a long with Pwpro, Valet would be one of the safest places to get a wrap done, especially after all that's gone on. 

If you want to see a bad wrap then you should see my Xmas presents that I do each year.


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Will64 said:


> If you want to see a bad wrap then you should see my Xmas presents that I do each year.


Or John Barnes on the world in motion video


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Afternoon all.......


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

EAndy said:


>


Haha! I actually laughed out loud!


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> Haha! I actually laughed out loud!


LOL +1


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> Afternoon all.......


Good afternoon.
Will one be shedding any light on this subject?

Danny


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Neanderthal said:


> PW Pro impresses yet again.
> I'm not sure if Valet Magic would have appreciated Danny 'helping'...


It was not me that posted on the open forum to begin with.
I simply sent a PM.
Could be a good thing that it went public if you all get to see the pics I've seen.

Danny


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

dannyrydzek said:


> Good afternoon.
> Will one be shedding any light on this subject?
> 
> Danny


What subject? The subject of someone taking their car to a trader to have some parts fitted only to have photo's taken of his car and posted online without his permission and used to expose problems with a wrap that had already been discussed with the owner and brought to an amicable conclusion. 

Robbie needs to be careful he doesn't stir up a hornets nest because word is CT17 car is not a one off....


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

EAndy said:


>


Thanks I keep saying that in his voice now :chuckle:


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Well I hope this thread has helped 'Janet' make up her mind about getting a wrap to her GTR.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Everyone ****s up, it's how the **** up is dealt with that interests me and lets me decide on whether I'd use that company/person in the future.

I had my car at Litchfield for a few bits (downpipes, suspension & service) and on the drive home I noticed an annoying rattle. Iain sent a lad on a 260 mile round trip, during rush hour, to what turned out to be 1 lose undertray bolt. That's customer service, no questions, no arguments, just a simple "yes we'll look into that right away".


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Neanderthal said:


> Well I hope this thread has helped 'Janet' make up her mind about getting a wrap to her GTR.


It also fits well with the "why NOT to buy a GT-R" thread!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

<sigh>


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> What subject? The subject of someone taking their car to a trader to have some parts fitted only to have photo's taken of his car and posted online without his permission and used to expose problems with a wrap that had already been discussed with the owner and brought to an amicable conclusion.
> 
> Robbie needs to be careful he doesn't stir up a hornets nest because word is CT17 car is not a one off....


Good to see you edited it Mook after I corrected you.

So I need to be careful because word is....... You of all people should know better than this Mook.

Please forward me what proof you have on the matter as people know from when it all happened back in the day their could be others effected so your not really bringing anything new to the table.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

And another thing as you would of seen from the text message pictures I just sent you that their was no resolution at the time of us working on the car..

Robbie


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

that was three months ago Robbie?!?!?!

and whilst I apologise for suggesting that CT17 wasn't the only car, if it isn't the only car and it all comes out then you could end up worse off than before.


Jus' sayin' is all


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> that was three months ago Robbie?!?!?!
> 
> and whilst I apologise for suggesting that CT17 wasn't the only car, if it isn't the only car and it all comes out then you could end up worse off than before.
> 
> ...


What was 3 months ago?

Others have been dealt with either by myself or my insurance company last year. If any new appear then they will be rectified also as if I know of a problem I can deal with it, its when I don't know that doesn't help


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

*MAGIC* said:


> What was 3 months ago?


When Rizwan sent you those messages


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Need more popcorn


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> When Rizwan sent you those messages


Yes and you can clearly see that at that time their was no resolution then. 
My point of sending those texts was to show I had full owner authority to take the pictures as at the time (in his words ) Paul was being all plaza about the problem.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Remember I didn't start this thread or get involved up till now I could of released all hell and not cared given all the name calling and crap I have seen coming from Paul towards me on various social media sites.

Robbie


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

wmd_gtr said:


> Need more popcorn


.gif fail


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

*MAGIC* said:


> Yes and you can clearly see that at that time their was no resolution then.
> My point of sending those texts was to show I had full owner authority to take the pictures as at the time (in his words ) Paul was being all plaza about the problem.
> 
> Robbie


Look, I'm not here to fight you, but you didn't have Rizwans permission to post them all over the web. Frankly your Tweet about it the other day was embarrassing.

I just think you're playing with fire.:flame:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> .gif fail


It works on my phone and that's all that matters


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Look, I'm not here to fight you, but you didn't have Rizwans permission to post them all over the web. Frankly your Tweet about it the other day was embarrassing.
> 
> I just think you're playing with fire.:flame:


Good to see you still follow me on twitter :smokin:

Im sorry so you would just sit back and get shit chucked at you by a person that stabbed you in the back after trying to help them back in the day would you?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Donbona said:


> Just had mine done.... what do you think???


Quality job but would have gone with a different colour and the "stripes" don't quite line up :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Satan.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Satan said:


> Quality job but would have gone with a different colour and the "stripes" don't quite line up :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Satan.


Might have to get them to redo it


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

pwpro said:


> as you can imagine I've been keeping an eye on this thread and honestly feel very little input from myself is needed bar a couple of points
> 
> firstly i would like people to know that the resolution regarding the remedial work was agreed between myself and Rizwan during the second week of January so a long long time before this thread came about
> 
> ...


customer service is the best bar none!!!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

Donbona said:


> Just had mine done.... what do you think???


wonder who that was sub contracted out to


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

shindy said:


> wonder who that was sub contracted out to


No one will own up to that :chuckle:


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Good to see you back Robbie.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

All this drama and it does not involve me.

Might aswell get the popcorn then.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

shindy said:


> wonder who that was sub contracted out to


Did it myself...
Anyone want me to do theirs?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Testing this out..


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

I have bought Rizzys old car which I must say I am very happy with. I have been given with the car vinyl from the same batch to deal with the scratch under the fuel filler cap. I have also been assured that PW are more than happy to attend to this and any other minor niggles. This seems very fair and decent of PW. In general the car is very good and looks stunning. I can only imagine that as it has been said wrapping is not an exact science and odd things can go wrong. I will be happy for PW to also wrap my EVO project which is currently at MG Motorsport nearing completion.


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Look, I'm not here to fight you, but you didn't have Rizwans permission to post them all over the web. Frankly your Tweet about it the other day was embarrassing.
> 
> I just think you're playing with fire.:flame:


Sorry to quote you Mook but your prediction is correct , Any chance of some lottery numbers , Pleeeeeease


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Surely the lesson out of all these posts is not to get your car wrapped by anyone.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wrapped by anyone wtf ?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

I didn't get that from this thread at all.

Surely this thread teaches us that when someone *tells* you not to believe anything you hear you should have a chuckle at the irony and not believe what they told you, then get sucked into a continuous loop vortex that could only be replicated by dividing by zero.

That's what I learnt anyhow.

HTH.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Not been on the forum much lately due to lack of time but thought I'd chip in.

Paul (PW Pro) has previously worked on my car a few times and is doing so again. I have found him and his team a pleasure to deal with. They communicated well, performed extremely high quality work and were always there to help if there were niggles.

I have used a few detailers over the years and would have no hesitation recommending Paul for wrapping and detailing work. I would certainly not be put off wrapping if the work is performed by competent individuals. Sadly some have experienced the other end of the spectrum (in this forum and elsewhere) which, understandably, influences their judgement.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Just got back from a long day out and long drive visiting both MG Autos and PW Pro. Had to drop in a number of items for my EVO 7 build to MG and discuss the project. Looks like we will have about 3 maps 550/650/750 at about 1250 kgs.all looking very good and should be ready for the road around end April!

Then pooped down to PW Pro to discuss the EVO wrap which I've decided to do in the same colours as the GTR I've just bought off Rizzy. Can't wait to see the two cars side by side!

Some great work at PW Pro and I have no worries about them working on my car. Defiantly no cuts in your paintwork with these guys so there's really nothing to fear. Saw a great RS Focus that had just been finished and it was a mint job 

The GTR is going back in a few weeks for a black roof and a few carbon touches. I'm sure I will be very pleased with the two finished cars!

Baz


----------

